# Diferencia entre ULN2803 y ULN2803ag



## Bertifox (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola foristas, alguno de Uds. puede indicarme las diferencias entre el ULN2803 y ULN2803ag, pasa que no puedo encontrar el ULN2803 el cual necesito para un proyecto de control de led RGB.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Normalmente cuando los fabricantes añaden letras al final indican mejoras leves que no afectan a la funcionalidad del chip, en este caso la A puede indicar mejoras en corriente, temperatura, voltaje (etc), habria que comparar 2 datasheets del mismo fabricante para identificar que mejoras hubo

La terminacion G inica que es un producto "green" o libre de plomo que cumple con la normatividad ROHS

Traducido al español... puedes comprar el ULN2803AG y usarlo como si fuera un ULN2803


----------



## snakewather (Mar 4, 2011)

hola @chico3001 como supiste eso de la terminacion A,G etc... hay una tabla que indique que significan esas terminaciones en los integrados por que la verdad, sabia que se trataba de un modelo mejorado pero siempre estube con la idea de que esas letras eran del num serie o algo parecido.


----------



## Ferny (Mar 4, 2011)

Esa terminación también puede ser para indicar el tipo de encapsulado (DIP, SOIC, etc.), su rango de temperaturas (comercial, industrial o militar), o el tipo de distribución (en reel, tubo...). Un ejemplo: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/87988.pdf


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2011)

snakewather dijo:


> hola @chico3001 como supiste eso de la terminacion A,G etc... hay una tabla que indique que significan esas terminaciones en los integrados por que la verdad, sabia que se trataba de un modelo mejorado pero siempre estube con la idea de que esas letras eran del num serie o algo parecido.



Desafortunadamente cada fabricante cuenta con sus propias nomenclaturas... asi que no existe una tabla generica, pero algunos fabricantes ponen en las partes finales de sus datasheets los codigos para generar los numeros de parte (ordering code), por ejemplo en las paginas 207 y 225 de este manual de microchip

En mi caso personal es la experiencia, trabaje 3 años como ingeniero de aplicaciones de campo para Arrow Electronics en Mexico, y constantemente me llegaban solicitudes para generar numeros de reemplazo de circuitos integrados


----------



## snakewather (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok pense que habia una nomeclatura ya establecida, y eso que soy  ingeniero y nunca me habia percatado de esto hora si que todos se  aprende algo nuevo lo tomare en cuenta para los proximos CI a utilizar  en mis proyectos.


----------



## Bertifox (Mar 5, 2011)

Gracias electronicos, con todas sus opiones despeje mis dudas, les comento que solo soy programador de computadoras pero el mundillo este de la electronica me fasina desde mucho antes.


----------

